# HS624 wheeled version pulls to one side



## bass_on_tap (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello, I have a HS624 wheeled version the veers to the left if left to it's own. I have to keep correcting it to make it drive straight. Any ideas?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure both wheels are pinned to the axle, make sure both tires have the same air pressure in them and then make sure the skid shoes are adjusted evenly.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I notice a couple lbs of air pressure make a big difference on my Toro.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Make sure both wheels are pinned to the axle, make sure both tires have the same air pressure in them and then make sure the skid shoes are adjusted evenly.


I have to do exactly this whenever my Honda pulls to one side. One of these days I want to put tubes in the tires to make sure that the air doesn't escape so easily.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree that it is tire air pressure. Although the tires may look and feel equally inflated, use a good pressure gauge to make sure pressures are equal.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

On my old wheel machine, I ended up putting tire foam in both wheels. One always went down quicker than the other. After I did this and filled them to the proper pressure, I never had a pulling problem again.


----------

